# All-New 3SDM 0.06 Directional Wheels - Coming Soon



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

In case you missed the flurry of commotion on various social media outlets yesterday, 3SDM has finally announce their highly anticipated next wheel design.

Presenting the all-new 3SDM 0.06










- cast construction
- monoblock design
- 18" diameter
- 6-spoke 
- twisted style
- square or staggered fitments available
- *fully directional*

Final pricing and availability will be announced very soon, so please watch this space for updates! We will announce this information along with a pre-order opportunity as soon as possible!










That's right, 3SDM has defied all convention and has invested heavily to bring a fully directional cast wheel to market in available staggered fitments. This means that there are 4 different molds for this wheel instead of just 1 or 2 for other non-directional cast wheels. The directional design means all of the wheels will twist in the same direction when mounted to the vehicle, whether square or staggered fitment is chosen. 

- 8.5" width right-hand side
- 8.5" width left-hand side
- 9.5" width right-hand side
- 9.5" width left hand side

Directional wheels are more commonly seen in 2 or 3-piece wheels where just the centers can be changed within the same lips and barrels, however, this has rarely been done in a cast wheel before, and even less commonly in available staggered fitments.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice. Can't wait to see them mounted on a VW. Any idea what the offset will be?


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Subscribing


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

5x100 fitments for the New Beetle and New Beetle Convertible will be the following:

5x100
18x8.5 et35
18x9.5 et35

Pricing will be $300 and $325 per wheel for the respective sizes.

Availability should be sometime towards the end of April, but we will be announcing a pre-order opportunity well in advance.


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

Sign me up, I'm interested in a set!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

The 3SDM 0.06 Official Pre-Order is now live!

A 50% deposit refundable will be required up front to reserve yourself a set of 3SDM 0.06 directional wheels on the very first container shipment.

The container is tentatively scheduled to arrive at the end of April. An exact date will be provided once finalized. Delivery date is subject to change due to wheel production time, transit time, customs clearance, etc. 

Fitment options are the following:

- square fitment directional 8.5" width all around - $1200
- staggered fitment directional 8.5" front, 9.5" rear - $1250
- square fitment directional 9.5" width all around - $1300

We will need all of the following information to process a pre-order:

- name
- telephone number
- e-mail address
- billing address
- shipping address (if different)
- wheel sizes, fitment, and specs to be ordered
- optional equipment like bolts, hub rings, locks, etc
- payment details (credit card or Paypal only)
- credit card number, exp. date, security code
- Paypal e-mail address

Shipping costs are additional, and will be calculated based on the actual shipping address.

If you are located outside of North America, please contact your nearest 3SDM importer/distributor.

All pre-orders must be submitted via telephone or e-mail. We will NOT accept pre-orders via forum PM. 

Cancellation of a standing pre-order and issue of a refund will result in losing your place in line. Resubmission of a cancelled pre-order will go to the back of the queue and be subject to fulfillment based on availability after all earlier orders are fulfilled.


----------



## crisvr6 (Jun 14, 2007)

from the uk show ultimate dubs


----------

